# Workin



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hat are some good ways to work your goat besides running and sledding


----------



## karlacalv (Aug 29, 2013)

scooter206 said:


> Hat are some good ways to work your goat besides running and sledding


 What do you mean buy hat?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol that meant to say "what"^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The best thing is have a track dog run him. That's the #1 exercise you can do. #2 IMO is to put him on the treadmill and make him walk backwards, eventually get him fast walking or jogging if he can. It takes a week or so to train but soooo worth it


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> The best thing is have a track dog run him. That's the #1 exercise you can do. #2 IMO is to put him on the treadmill and make him walk backwards, eventually get him fast walking or jogging if he can. It takes a week or so to train but soooo worth it


 safely I don't live on a farm I keep my goats at the FFA barn so I don't have a track dog lol or treadmill but ill jog him haha first I gotta haulter break him lol thank you


----------

